# new to me 247.88787 two stage sloppy cut



## pennyanguy (Nov 16, 2018)

I have a new to me 247.88787 two stage 22" thrower , first used it today for about 12-14" of snow....actually performed real nice even without a auger kit but it does seem to have one issue my JD did not have...the snow spills out the front and washes off to the side, making every pass a sloppy mess on the already blown side. 

Anyone ever seen a wing or something to install on the sides to sweep up that residue?

Its kind of annoying as every row I blow requires three additional clean up passes.

Thanks for any ideas!!!


----------



## pennyanguy (Nov 16, 2018)

*No Reply? OK here is another Q*

OK, since no one has any reply to that question...here is another..

Due to neck and shoulder issues...I find it painful to hold these auger and drive paddles down for long periods... anyone ever make a lock or catch of there own to hold them down? any ideas?

TJ


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

pennyanguy said:


> I have a new to me 247.88787 two stage 22" thrower , first used it today for about 12-14" of snow....actually performed real nice even without a auger kit but it does seem to have one issue my JD did not have...the snow spills out the front and washes off to the side, making every pass a sloppy mess on the already blown side.
> 
> Anyone ever seen a wing or something to install on the sides to sweep up that residue?
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you checked to make sure both augers are turning and there is no broken shear pin. I would double check this issue first. Sometimes a pin shears and sticks inside and the auger appears to turn until it's put under a load. 
Are you taking a full bite? Try taking a little less. Another (remote) possibility is that that auger is installed backwards.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

pennyanguy said:


> OK, since no one has any reply to that question...here is another..
> 
> Due to neck and shoulder issues...I find it painful to hold these auger and drive paddles down for long periods... anyone ever make a lock or catch of there own to hold them down? any ideas?
> 
> TJ


I don't think anyone here is going to guide you into bypassing safety controls. I would try googling shoulder and neck exercises to loosen your muscles before blowing snow. After going through a "catastrophic" shoulder injury and making a complete recovery, I can almost promise you that it will help in a huge way. Heck, even a few simple stretches will help. I am totally sold on warmup and stretching exercises. I feel better now than before injury. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF pennyanguy

It's not that we don't care it's just that we can't be everywhere all the time. If you don't get an answer to a question in a day or two please feel free to bump your post. Normally someone will answer and in doing so also bumps it even if it's just to say they don't have the info you're looking for. :wink2:

The only thing I know to do on the controls is get a newer machine that locks down the auger lever as long as you keep your hand on the drive lever. So newer machine or maybe it's time to consider hiring someone to do it for you if operating the machine causes you pain.

Would like to see what you're talking about with the snow spilling out. Is it one side or both ?? Some machines due to the design of the impeller and condition of the snow will blow some snow back out the left front of the machine. It's due to the impeller creating more flow (wind) than the opening of the chute can handle so some can get blown forward past the auger. It's usually fairly light. A few folks have put a thin piece of rubber at the mouth of the auger housing that will let snow in without getting caught in the auger but restricts that snow from blowing out.

Here are some DIY ideas for a wing: https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...-img.......0i67j35i39j0i5i30j0i24.oGGXH3Q7Ad4

I did see one a few years back that was being marketed but I don't think it caught on. They are nice in light snows as you can clear more area quicker but need to fold back should you get a heavy or wet snow as it might be too much.

.


----------



## Tom J (Oct 10, 2017)

If you do play with the levers, install a lanyard on your snowblower key and attach it securely to yourself. This way if the snowblower gets away from you for any reason, the lanyard will pull the key and the snowblower will stop.


----------



## Rob Okray (Nov 30, 2018)

pennyanguy said:


> OK, since no one has any reply to that question...here is another..
> 
> Due to neck and shoulder issues...I find it painful to hold these auger and drive paddles down for long periods... anyone ever make a lock or catch of there own to hold them down? any ideas?
> 
> TJ


Zip ties. Electricians tape. Etc. Of course this would violate the cardinal rules of safety, so don't do it. However, in an alternate universe where safety was not a concern, (a purely hypothetical situation) I would leave the zip ties a bit loose, so that one could slide them over and back off the levers when depressed, thus leaving the safety mechanism intact and ready to use. Again, purely speculation and inherently unsafe.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Rob Okray said:


> Zip ties. Electricians tape. Etc. Of course this would violate the cardinal rules of safety, so don't do it. However, in an alternate universe where safety was not a concern, (a purely hypothetical situation) I would leave the zip ties a bit loose, so that one could slide them over and back off the levers when depressed, thus leaving the safety mechanism intact and ready to use. Again, purely speculation and inherently unsafe.


That is exactly what I do with that lever on my lawn mower..... the one that kills it if released.....:wink2:


----------

